# Critique my Puppy 8 Months



## Denzelfive (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello all. Ive read these forums quite a bit, but never posted.
Thanks for all the advice!

I am quite interested in showing my Brilliant 8 Month Golden Retriever (Wellington), but I am not really sure how to get involved, and if hes actually a good candidate. (we all think our dogs are lovely!)

Hes an English cream variety, and we were lucky enough to get first pick of the litter, (what a difficult decision that was).

Anyway, here is Wellington's Pedigree ( Five generation pedigree: DUKE WELLINGTON )

And here are some pictures. Basically, is he worth showing?


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

What's the time lapse between those 2 pictures? I ask because my Rowdy looks just like the one on the right, and he is almost 6 months.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

unfortunately, it is impossible to tell from either photo because of the way he is standing in each.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

If your puppy's breeder shows dogs, then ask them for an opinion. They should be able to give you an idea.


----------



## Denzelfive (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello. Thanks for the replies. The time lapse is only a few hours.
Here is a side on shot, if this helps?

My Breeder has no interest in showing dogs, He owns a farm, and doesn't have the time. But the Sire is a truly beautiful dog, and think he comes from a good line.

People always comment on how lovely example of a Golden he is, and we were just wondering if he had any potential before we do anything un-reversible at the vets.

His tail is a lot bushier than it looks, but its a bit curly and needs a good brush to straighten it out, I suspect as he grows it will hang properly. However Wellington thinks its a game, and its next to impossibly to brush his tail.


----------



## Denzelfive (Jun 25, 2013)

Just out of interest, what kind of things would you look for?


----------



## Denzelfive (Jun 25, 2013)

This one in addition. shows his intellectual side.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

He sure is a cutie! If he would be successfull in the ring is hard for me to judge. First, becuase it really requires a hands on to feel structure. Second, because I am not sure where you are at. I would guess Derby is in England? 
What I would suggest is finding a local group or individual who is competing and asking for an evaluation. This could be found though a local Golden club, a training facility that offers conformation class or maybe a well respected breeder who is active/successful in the breed ring. Remember a critique can be very difficult to hear.
If you can find a conformation showing class, that would be good because you will need to learn how to show as well. It seems easy, but is much more complex than it looks. A good handler make you see the dog at its best and when that happens you don't "see" the handler at all. I have been training and showing for about 1.5 years now and I still need to improve. For example, your second set of photos though better, are not a stack where you can "see" the dog. This is where classes come in. Good luck finding someone to help evaluate your boy. If you are in the UK, you might want to post in the region specific area.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I totally agree with LJack. 
Again, it's hard to tell from the photos. He looks very straight in the back end, but that certainly could be just the way he is standing. He looks "flat" on the pasterns, same thing about the way he's standing. 
He's very cute, though. I love the photo with the glasses!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Go to your local kennel club (or dog club- whatever they may call them in the UK) and ask to meet with any of the membership that are judges or are golden people who show in conformation. I don't know the standard in the UK well but it doesn't look like there are many, if any, champions in his pedigree. That doesn't look promising. Although you had first pick, I doubt you are aware of the small nuances that make one dog better than another-- shoulder layback, front and rear angulation and balance, length of upper arm, length of loin, etc. you very well could have picked the worst dog conformation ally, unfortunately. Finding someone knowledgeable about conformation and can put their hands on your dog and watch him move is your best bet. Good luck! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Please know and keep in mind that if you ask for an evaluation - you will hear your dogs faults as well as his strengths...and sometimes it does take some tough skin to hear it....

If you decide that you want to work his other inate strengths and get involved in tracking or agility etc... A conformation evaluation is still a great idea. If your dog (or any dog) is asked to perform physically it is kindest and wisest to be sure they are able to do so with comfort and ease.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And dogs are shown differently in the UK. I believe there is a lot of trimming and the collar/lead is low on the neck, just above the shoulders....


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi it's good to see you posting. There is also a UK section if you look under 'community' and then 'social Groups'. There you will find advice and info more relevant to the UK.
There are a few names I recognise on his pedigree but not many so I can't reaally comment on his background. Your first step at preparing to see if you can show him is to find a local Ringcraft class, there you will learn how to stand him and walk / run him and hopefully get an opinion of whether he has potential. Visit local breed shows or breed classes in local shows and see dogs and owners there. 
You will need to learn how to stack him or free stand him, how to groom him appropriately for the ring and be sure he's well socialised. Look up Crufts G R classes on YouTube..you will see the variety of coats and cuts there and note how some are stacked, some are freely stood. When you are doing serious training, be sure to have a high value treat, something he will do ANYTHING for! Something he doesn't usually get and you know he will love. Start teaching him to stand and wait rather than sit, 'sit' is a hard rule to undo! :doh:
We started to show Chester in his first year after attending Ringcraft, it was nerve wrecking and we were hopeless at it but he still got first and placed. Despite it being nerve wrecking to begin with, it was exciting too but unfortunately I became ill and we had to stop. 
Wellington looks sweet, there's no reason why shouldn't explore it, just always remember the rule..no matter what happens, first or last,..you are always taking the best dog home


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I love that it is called Ringcraft!


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Firstly the best idea is to go to a dog show and look at the goldens being shown. They are trimmed around the neck, shoulders, ears, feet tail and rear pasterns. A ring craft class is a great idea and will help you train him for the show ring. Competition is quite hard in goldens with large classes at ch shows. Perhaps start at companion shows or small open shows to get some practice handling. His pedigree contains names from well known kennels. In the UK it is very hard to make up a champions so not unusual to see pedigrees with few champions in, however some of his pedigree is puppy farm breeding so unlikely to be of a good standard or have had any health checks done. The centenary celebration of the GRC is taking place from 12th July in Cirencester and on Saturday there is a parade of champions so maybe worth a visit to see them and get some idea of the standard of the dogs Annef


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Right now, developmentally, I think he is at one of those stages where they get out of proportion. In his case, the legs appear disproportiately long (distance from withers to elbow and elbow to ground should be equal) and his front and rear angulation is quite straight, which is also contributing to an impression of a stuffy neck. Puppies from English lines are notoriously slow maturing--so I would not judge him at this age--it is often a very awkward time. 

Since his breeder does not show, I would see about finding a handling or ringcraft class in your area through the local kennel or Golden club. There you can get advice on his potential, as well as how to groom and stack to show him off to his best advantage.

As to irreversible veterinary procedures, at only 8 months old, it is IMHO too early to neuter anyhow. My puppy contracts require owners to wait until males are finished growing (at least 12 months old) if at all.


----------



## Denzelfive (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback guys! Really helpful.

Firstly, we are going to a dog show that is local to us, and to try and speak to a golden expert / judge. And hopefully arrange some "ringcraft" lessons at a place near us. (great name, I agree).

In regards to his pedigree, there are quite a few red champions on his certificate, but they don't seem to be labelled in the K9 database. (Quite a lot of them are from Sweden randomly).

In regards to his "ahem" bits. I would love to keep him intact, and we plan on at least waiting till 16 months. I guess our main concern is having him offlead with lady dogs in the area.


----------

